# CFNetwork.dll is missing, what is this?



## JamesDStorey (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,

I've just tried to access itunes and im greeted having a CFNetwork.dll is missing message, itunes could not install correctly

whats this all about?


----------



## molliegooch82 (Aug 19, 2011)

This type of .dll error message occurs when CFNetwork.dll file is corrupted or not properly installed. To fix CFNetwork.dll error message, download the missing CFNetwork.dll file from the link provided below 
http://dllcentral.com/cfnetwork.dll/1.454.11/
After downloading the missing CFNetwork.dll file, restore this file into System32 folder. 
Path to System32 folder is: 
C:/ Windows / System32
Note: C: Drive is your Window Drive. 
Now you may need to restart your pc to make the changes effective. Good luck.


----------

